# What ICQ the client you use?



## Darwin (Dec 3, 2008)

What ICQ the client you use?


----------



## Dr_Phoenix (Dec 3, 2008)

SIM or licq


----------



## sT4k3 (Dec 3, 2008)

under freebsd - SIM


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 3, 2008)

Pidgin (for ICQ, MSN and Yahoo contacts, wish they would agree!)


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 3, 2008)

Pidgin, that way I always have the console option.


----------



## lazyBSD (Dec 3, 2008)

net-im/climm in sysutils/screen


----------



## gx (Dec 3, 2008)

net-im/qutim


----------



## Darwin (Dec 3, 2008)

SIM for KDE - its not good, i not love KDE


----------



## Nicholas (Dec 3, 2008)

Pidgin.


----------



## Alt (Dec 3, 2008)

qutim


----------



## cyberviewer (Dec 4, 2008)

pidgin


----------



## empty (Dec 4, 2008)

Pidgin.


----------



## lyuts (Dec 7, 2008)

centerim


----------



## plemo (Dec 8, 2008)

I use eva,but it do not support chinese...


----------



## quintessence (Dec 8, 2008)

Pidgin


----------



## BloodyKid (Dec 12, 2008)

qutIM or Kopete


----------



## Coplen (Dec 13, 2008)

Pidgin.


----------



## cliedo (Dec 18, 2008)

why is the red text from plemo i dont know not clicking


----------



## hemi (Dec 18, 2008)

Pidgin. Been using it for ages. It annoys me at times, but it's about the most usable one for me I've found.


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 19, 2008)

cliedo said:
			
		

> why is the red text from plemo i dont know not clicking



You can colour your text freely, according to your wishes.


----------



## Ole (Dec 24, 2008)

I am a lot of years used licq -> centericq -> sim-im. Now switched to kopete, because i using KDE, kopete is the part of KDE and i have confidence in him future. And it support ICQ and XMPP proto (and many other) simultaneously


----------



## stargazer (Jan 7, 2009)

I use Pidgin for ICQ and Jabber messaging.


----------



## gnemmi (Jan 7, 2009)

kopete


----------



## crsd (Jan 7, 2009)

same here, pidgin for icq and jabber, waiting for icq x-status support in 2.6.0


----------



## hydra (Jan 9, 2009)

Pidgin


----------

